# The Current Mischief



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I have 8 ratties, 3 neutered males, 1 spayed female, and intact females. I love this group despite the fact that I think I will stay at 6 when I eventually get to that number haha! They all get along great and are such a funny group of personalities. 
Terra

Wonka

Ellie

Neville

Zanzen

Aj

Zoey

Sephora










BONUS 
Here are the 3 current mice, a neutered male and two females 
Dallas

Carmen

Eve


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Aww they are all so adorable!


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

Those are great pics! Your mischief is sooo cute!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

OH I follow you on tumblr! I was thinking "these are nice pictures" and then I recognized your odd eye rat and your mice. You have very cute rats and take wonderful pictures of them. ^_^


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I have an odd eye rat as well! Very cute.


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

Does neutering male mice cut down on their smell any? I think mice are so adorable, especially yours!


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

Ellie looks like my Breezy girl , you have some cuties their


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, beautiful animals and beautiful photography!


----------



## Guzzi (Oct 23, 2015)

Awww! I love your gorgeous rex AJ, and you have a double rex too! We have double rex babies and I think they're so cute. I mean, they're so ugly they're cute. Like a pug.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you guys! I think they are awesome little babies too! I have a wonderful group that all gets along, so it doesnt get much better. 

And yes, neutering male mice does get rid of the smell greatly. I FULLY recommend it if you have a good vet that will do it. They LOVE having females to keep them company, and they become even more of wonderful little friends to humans.


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

Korra said:


> And yes, neutering male mice does get rid of the smell greatly. I FULLY recommend it if you have a good vet that will do it. They LOVE having females to keep them company, and they become even more of wonderful little friends to humans.


Good to know! And since I didn't say so before, you have a great looking mischief! Love them all.


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

They are so cute,,,


----------

